# Udev-103's zerstört Netzanbindung - Ndiswrapper Wlan0

## artbody

Udev-103's 

Coldplug implementation hat irgendwie mein wlan zerschossen

 :Embarassed: 

kein dev wlan0

mod ndiswrapper ist geladen

So ein Müll .

Genauere Auszüge aus Log's usw mangels Netzanbindung derzeit nicht möglich.

Weiß von euch einer da was?

----------

## artbody

Bin jetzt mit dem Labtop ins Büro - eth - Lan tut also

Nur WLAN ....grrr und das zu Weihnachten  :Crying or Very sad: 

Ok also beim einstecken des DLW-G122 B1

var/log/messages:

```
Dec 24 14:25:48 localhost usb 2-1: new full speed USB device using uhci_hcd and address 9

Dec 24 14:25:48 localhost udevd[4596]: udev_event_run: seq 872 forked, pid [11970], 'add' 'usb', 0 seconds old

Dec 24 14:25:48 localhost usb 2-1: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice

Dec 24 14:25:48 localhost udevd-event[11970]: wait_for_sysfs: file '/sys/devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:1d.1/usb2/2-1/bus' appeared after 0 loops

Dec 24 14:25:48 localhost udevd-event[11970]: run_program: '/sbin/modprobe '

Dec 24 14:25:49 localhost udevd-event[11970]: run_program: '/sbin/modprobe' (stderr) 'FATAL: Module  not found.'

Dec 24 14:25:49 localhost udevd-event[11970]: run_program: '/sbin/modprobe' returned with status 1

Dec 24 14:25:49 localhost udevd-event[11970]: run_program: 'udev_run_hotplugd usb'

Dec 24 14:25:49 localhost udevd-event[11970]: run_program: '/lib/udev/udev_run_hotplugd' returned with status 0

Dec 24 14:25:49 localhost udevd-event[11970]: run_program: 'udev_run_devd usb'

Dec 24 14:25:49 localhost udevd-event[11970]: run_program: '/lib/udev/udev_run_devd' returned with status 0

Dec 24 14:25:49 localhost udevd-event[11970]: pass_env_to_socket: passed 201 bytes to socket '/org/kernel/udev/monitor', 

Dec 24 14:25:49 localhost udevd-event[11970]: pass_env_to_socket: passed -1 bytes to socket '/org/freedesktop/hal/udev_event', 

Dec 24 14:25:49 localhost udevd-event[11970]: udev_event_run: seq 872 finished

Dec 24 14:25:49 localhost udevd[4596]: udev_done: seq 872, pid [11970] exit with 1, 1 seconds old

Dec 24 14:25:49 localhost udevd[4596]: udev_event_run: seq 873 forked, pid [11981], 'add' 'usb', 1 seconds old

Dec 24 14:25:49 localhost udevd-event[11981]: wait_for_sysfs: file '/sys/devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:1d.1/usb2/2-1/2-1:1.0/bus' appeared after 0 lo

Dec 24 14:25:49 localhost udevd-event[11981]: run_program: '/sbin/modprobe usb:v2001p3C00d0001dc00dsc00dp00icFFiscFFipFF'

Dec 24 14:25:49 localhost udevd-event[11981]: run_program: '/sbin/modprobe' (stderr) 'FATAL: Module usb:v2001p3C00d0001dc00dsc00dp00icFFiscFFipFF 

Dec 24 14:25:49 localhost udevd-event[11981]: run_program: '/sbin/modprobe' returned with status 1

Dec 24 14:25:49 localhost udevd-event[11981]: run_program: 'udev_run_hotplugd usb'

Dec 24 14:25:50 localhost udevd-event[11981]: run_program: '/lib/udev/udev_run_hotplugd' returned with status 0

Dec 24 14:25:50 localhost udevd-event[11981]: run_program: 'udev_run_devd usb'

Dec 24 14:25:50 localhost udevd-event[11981]: run_program: '/lib/udev/udev_run_devd' returned with status 0

Dec 24 14:25:50 localhost udevd-event[11981]: pass_env_to_socket: passed 325 bytes to socket '/org/kernel/udev/monitor', 

Dec 24 14:25:50 localhost udevd-event[11981]: pass_env_to_socket: passed -1 bytes to socket '/org/freedesktop/hal/udev_event', 

Dec 24 14:25:50 localhost udevd-event[11981]: udev_event_run: seq 873 finished

Dec 24 14:25:50 localhost udevd[4596]: udev_done: seq 873, pid [11981] exit with 1, 2 seconds old

Dec 24 14:25:50 localhost udevd[4596]: udev_event_run: seq 874 forked, pid [12000], 'add' 'usb_device', 2 seconds old

Dec 24 14:25:50 localhost udevd-event[12000]: run_program: '/bin/sh -c 'K=usbdev2.9; K=${K#usbdev}; printf bus/usb/%03i/%03i ${K%%.*} ${K#*.}''

Dec 24 14:25:50 localhost udevd-event[12000]: run_program: '/bin/sh' (stdout) 'bus/usb/002/009'

Dec 24 14:25:50 localhost udevd-event[12000]: run_program: '/bin/sh' returned with status 0

Dec 24 14:25:50 localhost udevd-event[12000]: udev_rules_get_name: rule applied, 'usbdev2.9' becomes 'bus/usb/002/009'

Dec 24 14:25:50 localhost udevd-event[12000]: udev_db_get_device: no db file to read /dev/.udev/db/class@usb_device@usbdev2.9: No such file or dir

Dec 24 14:25:50 localhost udevd-event[12000]: udev_node_add: creating device node '/dev/bus/usb/002/009', major = '189', minor = '136', mode = '06

'0', gid = '0'

Dec 24 14:25:50 localhost udevd-event[12000]: run_program: '/sbin/modprobe '

Dec 24 14:25:50 localhost udevd-event[12000]: run_program: '/sbin/modprobe' (stderr) 'FATAL: Module  not found.'

Dec 24 14:25:50 localhost udevd-event[12000]: run_program: '/sbin/modprobe' returned with status 1

Dec 24 14:25:50 localhost udevd-event[12000]: run_program: 'udev_run_hotplugd usb_device'

Dec 24 14:25:50 localhost udevd-event[12000]: run_program: '/lib/udev/udev_run_hotplugd' returned with status 0

Dec 24 14:25:50 localhost udevd-event[12000]: run_program: 'udev_run_devd usb_device'

Dec 24 14:25:50 localhost udevd-event[12000]: run_program: '/lib/udev/udev_run_devd' returned with status 0

Dec 24 14:25:50 localhost udevd-event[12000]: pass_env_to_socket: passed 272 bytes to socket '/org/kernel/udev/monitor', 

Dec 24 14:25:50 localhost udevd-event[12000]: pass_env_to_socket: passed -1 bytes to socket '/org/freedesktop/hal/udev_event', 

Dec 24 14:25:50 localhost udevd-event[12000]: udev_event_run: seq 874 finished

Dec 24 14:25:50 localhost udevd[4596]: udev_done: seq 874, pid [12000] exit with 1, 2 seconds old

```

und

# udevmonitor --env

```
UEVENT[1166966748.959950] add@/devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:1d.1/usb2/2-1

ACTION=add

DEVPATH=/devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:1d.1/usb2/2-1

SUBSYSTEM=usb

SEQNUM=872

PHYSDEVBUS=usb

PHYSDEVDRIVER=usb

UEVENT[1166966748.962712] add@/devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:1d.1/usb2/2-1/2-1:1.0

ACTION=add

DEVPATH=/devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:1d.1/usb2/2-1/2-1:1.0

SUBSYSTEM=usb

SEQNUM=873

PHYSDEVBUS=usb

DEVICE=/proc/bus/usb/002/009

PRODUCT=2001/3c00/1

TYPE=0/0/0

INTERFACE=255/255/255

MODALIAS=usb:v2001p3C00d0001dc00dsc00dp00icFFiscFFipFF

UEVENT[1166966748.962798] add@/class/usb_device/usbdev2.9

ACTION=add

DEVPATH=/class/usb_device/usbdev2.9

SUBSYSTEM=usb_device

SEQNUM=874

PHYSDEVPATH=/devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:1d.1/usb2/2-1

PHYSDEVBUS=usb

PHYSDEVDRIVER=usb

MAJOR=189

MINOR=136

UDEV  [1166966749.031924] add@/devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:1d.1/usb2/2-1

UDEV_LOG=6

ACTION=add

DEVPATH=/devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:1d.1/usb2/2-1

SUBSYSTEM=usb

SEQNUM=872

PHYSDEVBUS=usb

PHYSDEVDRIVER=usb

UDEVD_EVENT=1

DRIVER=usb

UDEV  [1166966750.011770] add@/devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:1d.1/usb2/2-1/2-1:1.0

UDEV_LOG=6

ACTION=add

DEVPATH=/devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:1d.1/usb2/2-1/2-1:1.0

SUBSYSTEM=usb

SEQNUM=873

PHYSDEVBUS=usb

DEVICE=/proc/bus/usb/002/009

PRODUCT=2001/3c00/1

TYPE=0/0/0

INTERFACE=255/255/255

MODALIAS=usb:v2001p3C00d0001dc00dsc00dp00icFFiscFFipFF

UDEVD_EVENT=1

UDEV  [1166966750.075317] add@/class/usb_device/usbdev2.9

UDEV_LOG=6

ACTION=add

DEVPATH=/class/usb_device/usbdev2.9

SUBSYSTEM=usb_device

SEQNUM=874

PHYSDEVPATH=/devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:1d.1/usb2/2-1

PHYSDEVBUS=usb

PHYSDEVDRIVER=usb

MAJOR=189

MINOR=136

UDEVD_EVENT=1

DEVNAME=/dev/bus/usb/002/009

```

----------

## smg

Ich kann dir zwar keine Lösung geben, aber geh doch einfach auf das alte Udev mit Coldplug zurück und recherchiere in der Zeit dann mal nach deinem Problem im Netz!

----------

## STiGMaTa_ch

Hast du nur udev oder auch andere Teile deines Systemes geupdated (z.B. den Kernel?)? Wenn ja, hast du danach - je nachdem - die module für wlan neu kompiliert (keine Ahnung ob dein Wireless direkt vom Kernel unterstützt wird oder ob du mittels ndiswrapper arbeiten musst.)? Hast du etc-update und revdep-rebuild durchgeführt?

Lieber Gruss

STiGMaTa

----------

## artbody

 *Quote:*   

> Hast du nur udev oder auch andere Teile deines Systemes geupdated...

 

upgedatet wurden einige Packete aber soviel ich das gesehen hab nicht's Netzwerk relevantes.

Kernel wurde noch nicht upgedatet (vieleicht sollte ich das auch noch machen)

ndiswrapper ist der alte 

 :Crying or Very sad: 

----------

## artbody

 *smg wrote:*   

> ...aber geh doch einfach auf das alte Udev mit Coldplug zurück und recherchiere in der Zeit dann mal nach deinem Problem im Netz!

 

altes Udev plus coldplug

Nur wenn gar nichts anderes hilft, aber das ist ja eigentlich keine Lösung.

----------

## smg

 *artbody wrote:*   

>  *smg wrote:*   ...aber geh doch einfach auf das alte Udev mit Coldplug zurück und recherchiere in der Zeit dann mal nach deinem Problem im Netz! 
> 
> altes Udev plus coldplug
> 
> Nur wenn gar nichts anderes hilft, aber das ist ja eigentlich keine Lösung.

 

Genau, deswegen habe ich auch geschrieben, dass es keine Lösung ist, das hast du aber intelligenterweise weggequotet.

----------

## artbody

sorry für's weggepostete

 :Embarassed: 

----------

## artbody

Hab jetzt auch den Kernel upgedatet

2.6.18-gentoo-r4

ein emerge ndiswrapper

aber immer noch kein device wlan0

 :Crying or Very sad: 

----------

## STiGMaTa_ch

 *STiGMaTa_ch wrote:*   

> Hast du etc-update und revdep-rebuild durchgeführt?

 

Das hast du mir noch nicht beantwortet...

Frohe Weihnacht

STiGMaTa

----------

## artbody

etc-update ja

revdep nein 

läuft also jetzt gerade

 -> gtkglarea

Nein kein positives Ergebnis   :Crying or Very sad: 

immer noch kein dev wlan0

----------

## artbody

Hab gerade mal das udev doc in Durchlesung

u.a.

http://www.reactivated.net/writing_udev_rules.html

aber

in 

```
/sys/class/net/

eth0

lo
```

kein wlan0  :Crying or Very sad: 

auch ein

```
#udevcontrol reload_rules
```

bringt NICHTS

----------

## firefly

öhm wird ndiswrapper überhaupt geladen?

Und wenn ja, steht irgentetwas in der dmesg-ausgabe von ndiswrapper?

----------

## artbody

ndiswrapper habe ich in /etc/modules.autoload.d/kernel-2.6 beim booten drin

```
# lsmod

Module                  Size  Used by

radeon                 93088  2 

drm                    46868  3 radeon

rtc                     9652  0 

ndiswrapper           112884  0 
```

dmesg Ausgabe nach einem Ein und Ausstecken des USB-Wlansticks

```

#dmesg

...

usb 2-1: USB disconnect, address 8

usb 2-1: new full speed USB device using uhci_hcd and address 9

usb 2-1: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice
```

```
#usbview

802.11g WLAN Adapter    

Manufacturer: ANI 

Speed: 12Mb/s (full)

USB Version:  2.00

Device Class: 00(>ifc )

Device Subclass: 00

Device Protocol: 00

Maximum Default Endpoint Size: 64

Number of Configurations: 1

Vendor Id: 2001

Product Id: 3c00

Revision Number:  0.01

Config Number: 1

   Number of Interfaces: 1

   Attributes: 80

   MaxPower Needed: 300mA

   Interface Number: 0

      Name: (none)

      Alternate Number: 0

      Class: ff(vend.) 

      Sub Class: 0

      Protocol: 0

      Number of Endpoints: 2

         Endpoint Address: 81

         Direction: in

         Attribute: 2

         Type: Bulk

         Max Packet Size: 64

         Interval: 0ms

         Endpoint Address: 01

         Direction: out

         Attribute: 2

         Type: Bulk

         Max Packet Size: 64

         Interval: 0ms
```

```
 # udevmonitor

udevmonitor prints the received event from the kernel [UEVENT]

and the event which udev sends out after rule processing [UDEV]

UEVENT[1167406880.790318] remove@/devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:1d.1/usb2/2-1/2-1:1.0/usbdev2.9_ep81

UDEV  [1167406880.790318] remove@/class/usb_device/usbdev2.9

UEVENT[1167406880.790440] remove@/devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:1d.1/usb2/2-1/2-1:1.0/usbdev2.9_ep01

UEVENT[1167406880.790462] remove@/devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:1d.1/usb2/2-1/2-1:1.0

UEVENT[1167406880.790482] remove@/class/usb_device/usbdev2.9

UEVENT[1167406880.790502] remove@/devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:1d.1/usb2/2-1/usbdev2.9_ep00

UEVENT[1167406880.790522] remove@/devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:1d.1/usb2/2-1

UDEV  [1167406880.820215] remove@/devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:1d.1/usb2/2-1/2-1:1.0/usbdev2.9_ep81

UDEV  [1167406880.862649] remove@/devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:1d.1/usb2/2-1/2-1:1.0/usbdev2.9_ep01

UDEV  [1167406880.895269] remove@/devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:1d.1/usb2/2-1/usbdev2.9_ep00

UDEV  [1167406880.904059] remove@/devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:1d.1/usb2/2-1/2-1:1.0

UDEV  [1167406880.938214] remove@/devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:1d.1/usb2/2-1

UEVENT[1167406884.431000] add@/devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:1d.1/usb2/2-1

UEVENT[1167406884.431475] add@/devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:1d.1/usb2/2-1/usbdev2.10_ep00

UEVENT[1167406884.431730] add@/devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:1d.1/usb2/2-1/2-1:1.0

UEVENT[1167406884.431969] add@/devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:1d.1/usb2/2-1/2-1:1.0/usbdev2.10_ep81

UEVENT[1167406884.432212] add@/devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:1d.1/usb2/2-1/2-1:1.0/usbdev2.10_ep01

UEVENT[1167406884.432453] add@/class/usb_device/usbdev2.10

UDEV  [1167406884.523309] add@/devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:1d.1/usb2/2-1

UDEV  [1167406885.003484] add@/devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:1d.1/usb2/2-1/usbdev2.10_ep00

UDEV  [1167406885.181216] add@/devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:1d.1/usb2/2-1/2-1:1.0

UDEV  [1167406885.181866] add@/devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:1d.1/usb2/2-1/2-1:1.0/usbdev2.10_ep01

UDEV  [1167406885.203706] add@/devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:1d.1/usb2/2-1/2-1:1.0/usbdev2.10_ep81

UDEV  [1167406885.260854] add@/class/usb_device/usbdev2.10

```

----------

## artbody

wlan geht immer noch nicht

 :Twisted Evil: 

hat niemand ne Idee an was das noch liegen kann

----------

## artbody

 *artbody wrote:*   

> wlan geht immer noch nicht
> 
> hat niemand ne Idee an was das noch liegen kann

 

irgendwie wird das dev wlan0 nicht erzeugt

----------

## firefly

was sagt denn ndiswrapper -l (oder wie das kommando heist, um sich die installierten ndis-treiber anzeigen zu lassen)

----------

## artbody

Naja gibt nen invalid driver 

```

#ndiswrapper -l

installed drivers :

modules.ndiswrapper  invalid driver

netrtusb     driver installed, hardware (2001:3C00) present 

```

----------

## firefly

naja das sollte doch normalerweise nicht sein oder?

----------

## artbody

ne das ist nicht normal 

aber vor udev1.0.* hat es normal gefunkt und jetzt nichts mehr.

momentan läuft aber ein emerge -uDN world und ndiswrapper ist da mit auf der Liste

ich werde den update also mal abwarten und dann nochmal testen.

----------

## firefly

 *artbody wrote:*   

> ne das ist nicht normal 
> 
> aber vor udev1.0.* hat es normal gefunkt und jetzt nichts mehr.
> 
> momentan läuft aber ein emerge -uDN world und ndiswrapper ist da mit auf der Liste
> ...

 

Nur weil es vorher funktioniert hat, muss es nicht heißen, das es nicht daran liegt.

----------

## artbody

es hat solange gefunkt, bis udev 1.0.3 

danach wars vorbei.

usbview 

```
802.11g WLAN Adapter    

Manufacturer: ANI 

Speed: 12Mb/s (full)

USB Version:  2.00

Device Class: 00(>ifc )

Device Subclass: 00

Device Protocol: 00

Maximum Default Endpoint Size: 64

Number of Configurations: 1

Vendor Id: 2001

Product Id: 3c00

Revision Number:  0.01

Config Number: 1

   Number of Interfaces: 1

   Attributes: 80

   MaxPower Needed: 300mA

   Interface Number: 0

      Name: (none)

      Alternate Number: 0

      Class: ff(vend.) 

      Sub Class: 0

      Protocol: 0

      Number of Endpoints: 2

         Endpoint Address: 81

         Direction: in

         Attribute: 2

         Type: Bulk

         Max Packet Size: 64

         Interval: 0ms

         Endpoint Address: 01

         Direction: out

         Attribute: 2

         Type: Bulk

         Max Packet Size: 64

         Interval: 0ms
```

```
localhost ~ # modprobe ndiswrapper

localhost ~ # ndiswrapper -l

netrtusb : driver installed

        device (2001:3C00) present

localhost ~ # iwlist wlan0 scan

wlan0     Interface doesn't support scanning.

localhost ~ # /etc/init.d/net.wlan0 restart

 * Starting wlan0

 *   Bringing up wlan0

 *     192.168.144.12/24

 *     network interface wlan0 does not exist

 *     Please verify hardware or kernel module (driver)                   [ !! ]

localhost ~ # 

```

 :Crying or Very sad: 

----------

## firefly

ja und? Ich würde trotzdem erstmal dafür sorgen, das die "invalid driver" Meldung von ndiswrapper weg ist. Denn es kann gut sein, das udev bzw ndiswrapper da jetzt etwas sensibler reagiert.

----------

## forrestfunk81

Hi,

was meinst du eigtl mit "dev wlan"? /dev/wlan oder /dev/wlan0 ?? das soll doch auch gar nicht erzeugt werden. Außerdem, so wie ich das /var/log/messages von ganz oben interpretiere ist das kein udev error oder? Die Device Nodes werden ja angelegt (file '/sys/devices/...' appeared..), nur beim Modul laden gibts Errors (FATAL: Module  not found). Oder seh ich das falsch?

 *artbody wrote:*   

> Naja gibt nen invalid driver 
> 
> ```
> 
> #ndiswrapper -l
> ...

 

netrtusb, heißt das du hast nen RaLink RT2570 wireless chip? Dafür gibts Treiber auf http://rt2x00.serialmonkey.com. Läuft bei mir gut, ohne ndiswrapper. Kannst ja vllt mal das versuchen, falls es mit ndiswrapper nix wird.

mfg

----------

